# Started digging my pond 5/16/2013



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

After clearing trees for 14 months (with breaks). The long arm and Deere 700 were dropped off today. Ran the dozer for 3 hours after work to do a little clean up. Guys will b here at 730 am to start digging. Total size I hope to get is approximately 150 x 120. I will post pics as the work progresses. 
Im looking forward to a dream becoming reality. Any advice from fellow pond diggers would b great. 
Redd


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

If u haven't already, go join another forum called pond boss I believe it is. U wld/prbly will get and learn so much more advice from the ppl there. Not sayin it to be a douche, but some ppl never think to google what they are lookin for advice for. That place seems very legit for anything pond related. If u have to, use the search function which usually is very helpful on forums


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

What kind of dream pond are you trying to build?

What soil type?

Nobody here can give advice without knowing that first.

Considering that you generally need four feet to get on foot of depth, anybody that tells you that they can dig you a 15' deep pond with those dimensions is probably just taking your money.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Congrats on getting your pond started. I have a 1/2 acre pond approximately 12 feet deep, stocked with bluegills, bass, and catfish, the grandkids love fishing for them. But my prized possessions are my bullfrogs, I just love sitting on the deck listening to them on these warm spring evenings. I really don't know what to advise you on just yet, but as your pond takes shape, if you have questions don't hesitate to ask. Good Luck!


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Pond boss is a great sight. Yes, this pond will b deep. Hard to argue with final depth when I'm running the equipment and transit. About half dug today. Should b sculpted by Sunday.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

ReddHead said:


> Thanks for the advice. Pond boss is a great sight. Yes, this pond will b deep. Hard to argue with final depth when I'm running the equipment and transit. About half dug today. Should b sculpted by Sunday.


 
If you are digging in sand with an excavator and you hit water and have to start pumping, you are still going to have issues with grade after you shut the machine off. Certain soil types hold better than others and while you may get drop offs to stay with clay, that isn't too likely with sand.

Do your research, get your starting grade as low as you can (hopefully you have someplace to move the dry dirt to beforehand) and then start your pond. I see far too many people just fire up the excavator at normal grade and start digging and then home owners wonder why they have such big banks going down to where the water starts.

Good luck. Ponds are great but they also need maintenance. Don't build it and think that you are done. Make sure that you plan ahead so that you are pleased with the outcome.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

We need pics. I live on a lake but always wanted a pond I grew up fishing farm ponds nothing like it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Make sure you have A good taper,I mean slope for every 3' out you go 1' down. Over A pond's life side's cave in and they refill themselves muskrat's burrow in and cave in sides,wave action can erode sides. A good taper or even better sea wall or rock's is even better.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

It's going to so nice when it's done. We didn't dig our pond, the person who we bought the house from did. We sure do love it though!


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful pond Joe! I grew up with a pond and there is nothing like it. Fish, frogs, swimming, ice skating and practically no maintenance.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

polaris500 said:


> Beautiful pond Joe! I grew up with a pond and there is nothing like it. Fish, frogs, swimming, ice skating and practically no maintenance.


No Maintenance Ya right! If I don't stay on top of things this pond will go down hill fast. With that said pond's are magical places watching kid's catch fish,swim,the cool wildlife they attract especially bird's is priceless.
This is the far end of pond the view from treehouse is my favorite.


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow,what a beautiful yard and pond.no wonder you love it


----------

